# Vote Here for Charlotte Franchise Nickname



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Charlotte Observer is compiling suggestions for the new team name. Cast your vote and post here to discuss!

Send an e-mail to [email protected]


----------



## RayMond Felton

I would say...SpleefChiefs


----------



## tahnyce1

Charlotte Stallions


----------



## Schilly

I posted the Charlotte Sentinals or the Centurians


----------



## Chez

*best name*

Charlotte Spiders

for the logo have a big black spider i've wanted a spider on someones jersey for so long


----------



## p

Charlotte Ballers


----------



## spartanfan2003

Charlotte Cyclones anyone?


----------



## the wall

*this one just came to me...*

Charlotte Hornets!!!! it just has a ring to it.


----------



## MAS RipCity

Charlotte Flight


----------



## ***Finch***

*Re: this one just came to me...*



> Originally posted by <b>the wall</b>!
> Charlotte Hornets!!!! it just has a ring to it.


no you think! 
i'd say the charlotte Tigers........


----------



## H2O

> Originally posted by <b>DmoneyH3_GoBlazers</b>!
> Charlotte Flight


For some reason, that just sounds like a WNBA name to me.


----------



## NYC Orange

> Originally posted by <b>dice'man</b>!
> 
> 
> For some reason, that just sounds like a WNBA name to me.


it also sounds like the name of an NBDL team


----------



## jus

something ferocious like the CHARLOTTE BLOODHOUNDS ??


----------



## Vince Carter

Charlotte Hovers.


----------



## NYC Orange

i vote Carolina/Charlotte Cougars or Charlotte Spiders.


----------



## ***Finch***

> Originally posted by <b>NYK</b>!
> i vote Carolina/Charlotte Cougars or Charlotte Spiders.


spiders & cougars sound like WNBA teams.....


----------



## GNG

For the love of God, something that ends with "S"

Those idiotic "Freedom" or "Heroism" or "Wind" or any of those "singular noun" names that are so trendy these days.

Something that ends with "S." That's all I ask.


----------



## GNG

How about the Charlotte Shinns? :laugh:


----------



## NYC Orange

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> How about the Charlotte Shinns? :laugh:


 :grinning: how bout the Charlotte Skulls?


----------



## WonderPelekanos

Charlotte Observers...


----------



## SignGuyDino

Spiders would work for me.


----------



## SignGuyDino

Just heard on the news...it will be "Charlotte " Spiders, Cougars, or Bobcats.

The vision of a spider web taking out a hornet is just so appealing....:yes:


----------



## Tom

Charlotte tobaccy! that would be smokin!

2nd choice... the Charlotte SNUFF


----------



## bender

> Originally posted by <b>SignGuyDino</b>!
> Just heard on the news...it will be "Charlotte " Spiders, Cougars, or Bobcats.
> 
> The vision of a spider web taking out a hornet is just so appealing....:yes:


Here's the article by the Charlotte Observer.


----------



## UKfan4Life

Why can't it just be the Charlotte Humans


----------



## EastCoastFunkDunk

*Charlotte Flight*

Would have to go with the Flight, has a good ring to it.


----------



## Qwerty123

Charlotte Harlots?  The mascot would be great! :laugh:


----------



## jov_brien

Hey Guys,

I have some suggestions for the Charlotte franchise nickname:

Carolina Current
Charlotte Surge
Charlotte Roar
Charlotte Fangs

Or hear's an idea, give the name Hornets back to Charlotte, and re-name the New Orleans team the Rhythm of the Vibes or something like that.

By the way, I thought the name Charlotte Spiders had a knack to it (Charlotte's Web lol). Charlotte Harlots lol - good one!! :yes: 

Jovany
(19/m/Belize)


----------



## shazha

i like charlotte flight. but then again they all sound tacky

whats in charlotte?


----------



## Pistolballer

Charlotte Criminals (sic)


----------



## Zach

how about the carolina / charlotte colonists (the colony of croatan):whoknows:


----------



## TheWindyCityBallers

I say Charlotte Outlaws or Charlotte Fire (too much like Heat). How about Charlotte Colonels


----------



## Charlotte_______

*Hey Chitown*

Its good to see you, what about Charlotte Ice? or my favorite Charlotte Bobcats


----------



## BSchmaranz

The Charlotte-tons? It could happen... :yes:


----------



## K-Mart

fan of the new charlotte franchise, shinn will choice between flight,bobcats and dragons

i 'll prefer Rams or Tar heels like UNC!!!!!!


----------



## 0==II=======>

Influenced by the recent conflict between the pantless revolutionary army and the pro-pantsers (and being myself a supporter of the latter) I suggests that the new team should be named: Charlotte Pants or Charlotte Pants-Wearers.


----------



## BigGameJames

They could take a page out of the NFL's book and name them the Charlotte North Carolinians. :uhoh: Serioulsy though, Spiders does sound good.


----------



## Reece Gaines

I would say we changed the name to the kentucky colonials


----------



## Xavier8

> Originally posted by <b>Reece Gaines</b>!
> I would say we changed the name to the kentucky colonials


Greatest idea ever.


----------



## Reece Gaines

really? Kentucky needs a nba team?


----------

